# Spell check with Google Chrome



## csxjohn (Aug 25, 2014)

When using IE I have a spell check icon when posting.

When using google chrome that icon is not here.

Any ideas what's going on?  I need it desperately, or is it desparately, or is it something else?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't tell you. Spell check works on my Chrome browser. Maybe it's an add-on? I don't remember adding it, but that wouldn't be the only thing I don't remember.

Jim


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

The only built-in spell check support in our bbs software is for the IESPELL addon for Internet Explorer.   

Most other modern browsers have their own built in spell checking capabilities these days.  You may have to look around in your browser settings to see how to turn it on.

Here's an old thread dealing with the issue
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186944


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you, I followed the links in the other thread and found it's simply a right click and make a selection.

I now get the red squiggly line.

Not desperate any longer.


----------



## RonB (Aug 26, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Thank you, I followed the links in the other thread and found it's simply a right click and make a selection.
> 
> I now get the red squiggly line.
> 
> Not desperate any longer.



There is also a faint grey line in Chrome that seems to have more to do with grammar ~ Ron


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 26, 2014)

RonB said:


> There is also a faint grey line in Chrome that seems to have more to do with grammar ~ Ron



Thanks, I'll be on the lookout for that.


----------

